# Thera-Gold



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Armed the "Mighty Oak" with double Thera-Band Gold today and shot for half and hour. 
Hats off to anybody who shoots with these bands (Fish, Joerg, et. al.). My hand trembled like mad trying to hold the fork!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hunterbands call for a low fork, or a fork like the Fish Hunter / Ergo2. Then you can shoot them without problems. Natural forks are usually higher, so they do not work so well with the deadly hunting bands.

I have a setup for my gloveshot (featured in my original video about that slingshot) that uses FOUR Thera Gold bands, each the same width as yours (3 cm fork, 2 cm pouch). I can only handle it on the gloveshot and maybe on my latest W designs.

But you have to shoot HEAVY ammo,like my bonecrushers, to take advantage from such band sets.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

TB Gold is a monster, especially in those 2x2x1" Hunter set ups. TB Silver is much more manageable and accurate. Mind you' it'd be a shame to shoot anything lesser than Hunter bands on your fork!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the single layer Thera-Band Gold is enough.
Dont use the double.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I stopped using the thera band gold, found it a bit hard on the hands after a days hunting, ive just got this slingshot off Martin thankyou again, and the thin rubber that came with it i doubled, i find it easyer on the hand and i hit a lot more with it, and it will take most small game ie rats game birds and rabbit, but i know people who love the hunter bands and manage just as well, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like those thin tubes too !


----------

